# East Carolina Ribs



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2004)

Whew! LOL

That's how a friend of mine does her ribs.  Low and slow in the oven.  Here is a recipe to go by or you can just use it for general directions.  But I do remember it took longer than 2 1/2 hours - she had hers in the oven more like 4-5 hours.

East Carolina Ribs

8 pounds Baby Back ribs

Rub:
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons white sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons cumin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons fresh cracked black peppercorns
4 tablespoon paprika

Mix ingredients together.

Table Sauce:
1 cup white vinegar
1 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon Tabasco® sauce
2 tablespoons chili powder
½ teaspoon cracked black peppercorns

Mix all ingredients together and let stand for an hour to blend flavors.

Ribs:
Rub dry rub mixture over all sides of Baby Back ribs. Bake ribs in preheated 180° oven or smoker for about 2½ hours. Remove from oven/smoker, baste with table sauce and finish on medium-high grill or under broiler until crispy.


----------



## larissag (Jul 1, 2004)

Excellent...that's exactly what I needed...thanks!

Larissag


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 2, 2004)

Oohh Kitchen Elf that sounds yummy!


I put a rub on mine and back them at 250 for about 2 hours then finish them up on the bbq.
Pretty darned tasty!


----------



## larissag (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks again everyone...they're in the oven as I type...I'll let ya know how they turn out!


----------

